# WAGO 750-880, komplette Konfig auf Speicherkarte ablegen?



## Tiktal (7 September 2017)

Moin zusammen,

wir sind am überlegen die komplette Beleuchtungssteuerung zu ändern.

In dem Zuge würde ich gerne einen 705-880 als Datensammelpunkt zwischen den einzelnen Controlern und unserem OPC-Server nutzen.
Nun bin ich aber natürlich nicht 24/7 in der Firma um im Notfall (der 880 raucht ab) diesen tauschen zu können.

Meine Frage: ist es möglich die komplette Hardware-Konfig und das Programm auf der SD-Karte zu speichern?
Stelle mit das so vor: der Elektriker baut den defekten Controler aus, nimmt die Karte raus und setzt sie in den taufrischen neuen Controler ein.
Spannung drauf, Anlage läuft wieder.
Ich meine das mal gelesen/gehört zu haben, kann aber keine Infos finden.

Habe mich mit der Karte noch nie beschäftigt, deswegen meine vielleicht doofe Frage.

Besten Dank!

Onno


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (7 September 2017)

Hallo Onno,
ganz so wie von Ihnen Beschrieben ist dies hier leider nicht möglich.
Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten ein Backup auf dem Kontroller wieder herzustellen.
Vorher müssen, im Web Based Management (WBM) die gewünschten Einstellungen welche gesichert werden sollen, vorgenommen werden. (IP, PLC Root Location (IEC-Programm)). Um das IEC Programm auf der SD Karte zu speichern muss im WBM unter dem Punkt „PLC“ die „PLC Root Location“ auf „External SD memory card SD card is OK.“ Geändert werden.


Voraussetzung ist, dass zuvor ein Backup im WBM unter“ Backup & Restore“ erstellt wurde. Dieses Backup wird auf einer SD Karte gespeichert und kann dann auf andere SD Karten übertragen werden. 
Um das Backup wieder herzustellen, ist es nötig, wieder die Backup & Restore Seite des WBM’s zu besuchen und das Backup von der SD Karte wieder einzuspielen.
Alle Einstellungen werden in diesem Fall wieder hergestellt (IP, PLC Root Location, etc…)
Nachteil: Hier ist es nötig eine Ethernet Verbindung mit dem Kontroller zu erstellen.
Die Nutzung des Tools WagoUpload. Dieses Tool erstellt ebenfalls ein Backup und kann es wieder herstellen. Bei diesem Tool ist es nicht nötig die IP Adresse des Kontrollers zu kennen, da es auch über das Serielle Service Kabel funktioniert. Natürlich müssen die zu speichernden Einstellungen vorerst im WBM vorgenommen werden.
Um dieses Tool zu erhalten wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an den Wago Support.


----------



## Tiktal (8 September 2017)

Hallo liebes WAGO-Team,

besten Dank erstmal für die schnelle Rückmeldung.

Das ist sehr schade, das wäre doch noch eine schöne Hausaufgabe für Euch ;-). Bei anderen Herstellern ist dies kein Problem.

Zählt diese Antwort nun ausschließlich für den 880, oder für alle Kontroller mit SD-Karte?

Dann muss ich mir irgendwas überlegen, denn wenn dieser Datenpunkt kaputt geht und ich nicht in der Firma bin, kommt es zwar nicht zum Stillstand, aber es kann passieren das in den Hallen das Licht, oder gesammelte Daten verloren gehen.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## mnuesser (8 September 2017)

Bei meiner 889 geht leider auch kein Komplettbackup,
der KNX-Teil wird leider vergessen. Also alles mit vorsicht zu geniessen.


----------



## Thruser (8 September 2017)

Hallo,

mit den PFCs müßte es gehen. Da kann man von SD booten. So wird auch Firmwareupdates eingespielt.

Gruß


----------



## mnuesser (8 September 2017)

gibts eigentlich ne PFC CPU die auch KNX Router ist, wie die 889?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (8 September 2017)

Hallo Onno,
Wie Thruser bereits bemerkt hat, mit dem PFC funktioniert das. Allerdings ist in diesem Fall alles auf der SD Karte gespeichert. Wenn die SD Karte entfernt wird hat der Kontroller wieder die default Einstellungen geladen.
Der PFC bootet von einer SD Karte auf der eine bootfähige Firmware installiert wurde.
Wenn der PFC mit diese SD Karte gestartet ist, werden alle Einstellungen welche im Anschluss vorgenommen werden, auf der SD Karte gespeichert (hier wichtig für Ihr Vorhaben, die Home directory ebenfalls auf SD Karte umstellen.)
Der Inhalt der SD Karte wird nicht automatisch auf den Kontroller überspielt. Bei dem gewünschten Verhalten arbeitet der Kontroller dann von der SD Karte.

An Herrn Nüsser, einen PFC200 mit Router (KNX/IP) haben wir nicht im Sortiment.


----------



## Tiktal (8 September 2017)

Super!

Dann hab ich doch genau das was ich benötige! Besten Dank!


----------

